

Be Careful with Coin - brianchu
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/12/10/be-careful-with-coin/

======
jollyjoe88
So Coin is like an unncessary version of google wallet credit card which is
both free and come from a company with financial backing.

I don't see much special about Coin apart from their slick looking website

